# Heat press vinyl (4color design)



## montu (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, my question is if you have a roland gx-24 cutter can you do a 3 or 4 color image using: AT 60 transfer clear tape?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

AT 60 transfer tape is for sign vinyl....

Any cutter can cut as many colours as you want, you just do it 1 colour at a time.....


----------



## Embnetwork (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi , I am not sure if the Roland software converts it for you, I have WinPCsign and if I open up a vector file and it has more than one color it automatically splits it into separate jobs and lines them up, I make sure I have the registrations marks turned for lining the job up. 

Anthony Prokator
Embroidery Network


----------

